# Game #75: Dallas Mavericks (36-37) @ Los Angeles Lakers (38-36)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash is out. Huge game.

Also, Shaq gets his jersey retired tonight.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Huge game in that battle for the 8th seed. 

Curious to see how Dwight plays on Shaq's night....not that it matters, but I'm trying to find some sort of storyline to keep me interested as I wait for the playoffs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Must win for sure, good to see shaq getting recognized too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cmon, douchebags, lets win


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight and Kobe playing well to start.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gasols really become a 7 foot Luke Walton. He out thinks himself too much. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Earl Clark has made an appearance after having disappeared recently. Kobe continuing to dunk on a seemingly regularly basis.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

55-40 Lakers lead at the half. Time for the Shaq jersey retirement ceremony.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

God I hope my wife looks like geannie 20 years from now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

They jacked up his ****ing jersey! That line under the collar where it points is on the front part only. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That was awesome...sounds like Phil is gonna be coach starting in the second half, haha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can dig it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That was nice. Great to see shaq honored like that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

"We want Phil!!!"

Jeannie can only respond by shaking her head. Wonder if they realize that it was a mistake yet.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats Shaq!!!

Beautiful Ceremony 


*34*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ugh...down to 8.....WE WANT PHIL! WE WANT PHIL! WE WANT PHIL!!! lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make it 5. Ugh.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That TDE guy in the front row is now sitting next to dre. Who is that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jack Nicholson drinks Dasani water....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Jack Nicholson drinks Dasani water....


1) staples is coke exclusive and you can't bring outside drinks so dasani is all that's there. 

2) I stared at that bulge too long. My wife hopes I have that in 40 years. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 10. 8:54 left. Kobe has 19/8/9.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

add a block and assist! Booyah


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a sick sequence of events.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Phil, Jerry west, shaq and now a fan in a van Exel jersey. Nice blasts from the pasts tonight. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the triple double. Sweet. About time he got himself one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with a triple double like Magic and the Sky Hook like Kareem.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CAN YOU DIG IT?!!!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> They jacked up his ****ing jersey! That line under the collar where it points is on the front part only.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good call
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ers-jersey-backward-seems-200003895--nba.html

Jimmy Buss sucks


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Good call? I thought it was obvious as can be and was bugging the shit out of me. I was worried I was an OCD freak (might still be) so I'm glad someone else caught it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought it looked different but I couldn't pinpoint what it was. Pretty obvious now. Glad they're changing it. Don't know how they didn't catch that.


----------

